# Anybody juice their 50 Chevy with a notch and 4 link installed already ?



## Bandits_Mikey (Oct 11, 2015)

Decided I can't roll with an easy ass accuair set up . So I wanna lift my 51 Chevy after its all been done . Call me crazy but I wanna redo the bridge and a arms too


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

dam you paid for some nice work, any way I could help you more or less


----------



## Bandits_Mikey (Oct 11, 2015)

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> dam you paid for some nice work, any way I could help you more or less


I did a lot of the work myself. Lol I didn't weld much cause of a time deadline and didn't spray the gold or powder coat. I'm looking for pics of bridges built in rear set ups like mine ... Thanks


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

give me a minute to get pics


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

my back end 41 chevy but more or less the same


----------



## Bandits_Mikey (Oct 11, 2015)

Here's another pic of the full frame


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

doing It the way mine 
is done will keep the trailing arms out of the back seat 
but I don't know with a V8 In It


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLd7kNp5NgQ
heres It all done


----------



## Bandits_Mikey (Oct 11, 2015)

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLd7kNp5NgQ
> heres It all done


Damn !!! Just fell in love . Looks like a Simple but expensive set up in the back . Thanks for sharing


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

less the pump Its EZ and can work on yours, my bridge Is In the rear of the axel to keep It out of the back seat . look on you tube I have more videos in there.


----------



## Bandits_Mikey (Oct 11, 2015)

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> less the pump Its EZ and can work on yours, my bridge Is In the rear of the axel to keep It out of the back seat . look on you tube I have more videos in there.


I'm new to hydraulics. I'm trying to catch up and do my homework so I can cruise my car. Seems there's a ton of different ways to do a set up. I'm looking to just do front/back and if possible pancake . Thanks on the videos , definitely helped by looking


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> my back end 41 chevy but more or less the same


Does the rear sway..?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

Bandits_Mikey said:


> Here's another pic of the full frame


reminds me of Gambino's "Fuck You 54" frame...wasnt that pic taken at his shop??


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

JustCruisin said:


> Does the rear sway..?



its not on the road yet but it snug and feels good. This setup has been out there for years so I'm sure it works


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

TATTOO-76 said:


> reminds me of Gambino's "Fuck You 54" frame...wasnt that pic taken at his shop??


That color and whitewalls made me think of that ride too..



edmunds costoms hyd said:


> its not on the road yet but it snug and feels good. This setup has been out there for years so I'm sure it works


It's just a 2-link right? I like the idea and setup, just didnt know what keeps the rear from swaying side to side..?


----------



## Bandits_Mikey (Oct 11, 2015)

TATTOO-76 said:


> Bandits_Mikey said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another pic of the full frame
> ...


Haha yea. Good eye , we built it together at his shop . Actually been meaning to hit you up about a set up


----------



## Bandits_Mikey (Oct 11, 2015)

Here it is at the shop ....


----------



## 1lowagon (Apr 9, 2005)

JustCruisin said:


> Does the rear sway..?


 With the two links the axle housing works as a big swaybar. It will stay pretty even though turns but the stress is then transferred to the frame itself, something has to take those stresses. Not saying it is wrong, I have a 1959 Ford Galaxie that I two linked. 

Both frames look good and I really enjoyed that video.


----------



## ekserio (Jan 9, 2013)

yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

Bandits_Mikey said:


> Haha yea. Good eye , we built it together at his shop . Actually been meaning to hit you up about a set up


Hell yea, I love Gambino's work, he is a very talented individual. 


Hit me up on IG @jbmachine


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> my back end 41 chevy but more or less the same


Wow, I just noticed the C-notch is a lil risky.. hno:


----------



## ekserio (Jan 9, 2013)

he reinforced it, but it does look a little iffy.


----------



## Bandits_Mikey (Oct 11, 2015)

Found a pic of a mustang 2 with coils . I've also seen a heim on the bottom with no coil


----------



## ekserio (Jan 9, 2013)

Here's another bridge, Personally I don't like it, but its an example.


----------



## ekserio (Jan 9, 2013)

An example of Heims up front, I'll prob end up with this setup up front,








Where I'm at with mine


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

ekserio said:


> he reinforced it, but it does look a little iffy.


Yikes, I just noticed this one is the same way if not cut out more..








Not hating, if the owner trusts it thats all that matters.. 
I plan on scraping a shit ton of titanium on the back, so I'm doing step notch to be safe..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

I think as if the reinforcement piece is long enough and attached properly it will hold just fine. Remember these type of ladder frames are prone to flex all the way around. And also once the body is strapped to it it will all grip together better.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

its reinforced top and on the sides all with 1/4 and it goes beyond the notch itself . The car will have 3 batteries and 2 pumps, it will lift just up and down no 3 wheelin chit. There is plenty of metal there but your scraping your ass end and im am not. Its like comparing a radical hopper to a street car. heres more of it


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

ekserio said:


> An example of Heims up front, I'll prob end up with this setup up front,
> View attachment 1767849
> 
> 
> ...





not knocking yours but with hymie joints or power balls in front and with coil over in front your gonna have 2 things happen.

Now depending how high and low your car is gonna go . the hole threw the spring pocked that the cylinder goes threw will bind up the cylinder when the bottom arm changes its angle. But can be fixed by making the hole bigger but might be sloppy now.

2 . If the car is gonna be coil over in front the cylinder will lean over and rub the spring pocket and it will grind on the casing wall as well as on the frame. Just like the cars do in the rear with coil over, and it will squeak and squeak. 

Unless you doing accumulators and then that wont happen.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

JustCruisin said:


> That color and whitewalls made me think of that ride too..
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a 2-link right? I like the idea and setup, just didnt know what keeps the rear from swaying side to side..?




the cross bar or track bar or what ever its call keep it all stabled . I thought the same that it would be unstable until I put it all together . A friend told me his father did these setups in his in his race cars and work great. 

Also other suspension fabricators make and sell the same too. That's how I did mine, I just copied it.

But again I'm just going with the OG 6 cylinder and the 3 on the tree , no hot rodding.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

ekserio said:


> he reinforced it, but it does look a little iffy.






this was before I did the out side of the frame and the welds are not in full cause I didn't want excessive heat to bend the frame so I stitched welded it. then came back on it and welded the in-between when it had cool down. Too it my look some what done cause I cleaned up some of the welds before did the final welding


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> the cross bar or track bar or what ever its call keep it all stabled . I thought the same that it would be unstable until I put it all together . A friend told me his father did these setups in his in his race cars and work great.
> 
> Also other suspension fabricators make and sell the same too. That's how I did mine, I just copied it.
> 
> But again I'm just going with the OG 6 cylinder and the 3 on the tree , no hot rodding.


Yeah, I was just asking because I had never seen that type of rear suspension before..
Then I was looking at how your frame rails were layed out on 13"s, but mine still has a few inches to go before hitting the ground.. I was wondering what method you used, that's when I noticed the C-notch.. When I was doing my measuring last year, I concluded that I would have to cut way too much for the C-notch (to be safe IMO) so I decided step-notch is the way to go..
That video you posted is great! I love seeing straight 6's on JUICED frames and 13"s!


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

the way mine is done is getting more popular for bomb owners cause the lower arms keeps you from having to cut into the back seat sheet metal like you have to do for a 4 link. You still have to cut for the pumpkin but when I did that for mine the back bottom seat cleared it.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

Also the longer trailing arms keeps the rear end from a hard pivot , un like short 4 link arms.
In fact mine has vary little pivoting.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

In the rear I have 14 Inch cylinders


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

That's where I lucked out, I don't have to worry about a back seat.. Cuz I don't have one! :biggrin: I'm building a 47' Delivery.. 
Using a G-body rear, and the typical triangulated 4-link and stepnotch.. Also, have a G-body subframe for the front.. I am just going 24volts to power my tailgate pumps, but like I said..it's gonna be scraping a shit ton of titanium! I have a 235 for mine, but plan to put a 5-speed in so I can cruise it on the interstate at 65 mph..I have yet to build any trailing arm mounts..or bridge..or notch..or anything really.. :happysad:









I did realize when I do the stepnotch, I'll have to kick the frame rails in a bit to allow some room for the drums.. G-body rear is 3" shorter than stock..


----------



## ekserio (Jan 9, 2013)

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> not knocking yours but with hymie joints or power balls in front and with coil over in front your gonna have 2 things happen.
> 
> Now depending how high and low your car is gonna go . the hole threw the spring pocked that the cylinder goes threw will bind up the cylinder when the bottom arm changes its angle. But can be fixed by making the hole bigger but might be sloppy now.
> 
> ...


Accumulators are a must with my setup. I'm just going to have to massage the cylinder hole until its perfect. I'm not doing all this work to have anything half assed. even if it means switching from spring pockets to coilover mount and moving to "snake eye" cylinders.

cutting into the back seat isn't a huge issue for Mikey and me. We see it everyday so its no big deal. Making a new tunnel and mini tunnels for the 4 link is an easy trade off for what we want to be able to do.

to be able to drive this low with 640s, cutting the floor is worth it.


----------



## Bandits_Mikey (Oct 11, 2015)

Cutting or modifying isn't a problem for me at all . It's gonna be a chopped Kustom car on 6.40 tires just like ekserio's car. Similar to this ...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> its reinforced top and on the sides all with 1/4 and it goes beyond the notch itself . The car will have 3 batteries and 2 pumps, it will lift just up and down no 3 wheelin chit. There is plenty of metal there but your scraping your ass end and im am not. Its like comparing a radical hopper to a street car. heres more of it


im diggin how it came out!
the rear set up will be perfect on my 36 with the rumble seat


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

Here are 2 pics of my rear bridge and 4 link on my 49 2dr. If you wanna see my whole build just clink the link on my profile


----------



## Bandits_Mikey (Oct 11, 2015)

NYC68droptop said:


> Here are 2 pics of my rear bridge and 4 link on my 49 2dr. If you wanna see my whole build just clink the link on my profile
> [iurl="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1768393&d=1444780449"]
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing . I see your hose is extra long ... Is that so you can cycle it to see how it's gonna work ?


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

I had a pump mounted behind the frame so I can test the travel and the pinion angel.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

ekserio said:


> An example of Heims up front, I'll prob end up with this setup up front,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If your doing this then why is his cylinders are straight and yours angled????


----------



## Bandits_Mikey (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm


edmunds costoms hyd said:


> ekserio said:
> 
> 
> > An example of Heims up front, I'll prob end up with this setup up front,
> ...


I think they're just mocked up in there. I'm pretty sure he's doing them straight when he welds them in at ride height


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

I'm sure he's just learning on that part, keeping the OG flavor is more my style but we know to each his own.


----------



## ekserio (Jan 9, 2013)

yup, just mocked up. the mounts are not welded in. Trying new things is my style :yes:


----------



## Bandits_Mikey (Oct 11, 2015)

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> I'm sure he's just learning on that part, keeping the OG flavor is more my style but we know to each his own.


We're both learning on ours. So many variables that no one set up is perfect other than what works. Eventually I'd like to run a full aircraft set up but for now gonna run what I can afford. And hopefully I get it right with in the first 2 or 3 tries haha


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

I'm not a fan of your front end of choice. I don't know what kinda improvements have been made over the years but that Mustang 2 / Pinto front end was a pain in the ass. Back in the days I had a 71 Pinto with drolics and the pressure from the top arm would pull on the top arm when lock out , thus making the arm slide. Then that was the start of it getting lose to where is would slide back and forth in the slots. And I tried to tighten the shit out of it but in time it would happen again.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

Also I don't know if they are all the same but Ive heard ( was told ) that the spring diameter is small like the old chevy cars and not like what is more conventional , If your going with springs, so finding a spring that can support the car ( when cut ) is gonna be hard .


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> Also I don't know if they are all the same but Ive heard ( was told ) that the spring diameter is small like the old chevy cars and not like what is more conventional , If your going with springs, so finding a spring that can support the car ( when cut ) is gonna be hard .


there are literally hundreds of spring choices for a mustang II front suspension in the drag racing market. those springs are much higher quality than those used on "lowriders" and "hoppers". 

aside from that, a high end mustang II front end (at least one for drag racing) is going to be infinitely better than original suspension from a 40's or 50's model car. just bare in mind that all aftermarket mustang II front ends are not created equally, as with anything else aftermarket there are good sources and bad sources for parts. some have upper mounts that do not have slots in them, whereas the alignment of the front end is done thru eccentric shafts on the upper arm. these are much better than the standard slotted upper mount.

the only thing i would NEVER do to ANY car with hydraulics is use a coil over in the front end (unless its a drag car). but for hydraulics, coil over in the front is a bad idea.


----------



## ekserio (Jan 9, 2013)

TATTOO-76 said:


> the only thing i would NEVER do to ANY car with hydraulics is use a coil over in the front end (unless its a drag car). but for hydraulics, coil over in the front is a bad idea.


I'll def look into other options!




edmunds costoms hyd said:


> I'm not a fan of your front end of choice. I don't know what kinda improvements have been made over the years but that Mustang 2 / Pinto front end was a pain in the ass. Back in the days I had a 71 Pinto with drolics and the pressure from the top arm would pull on the top arm when lock out , thus making the arm slide. Then that was the start of it getting lose to where is would slide back and forth in the slots. And I tried to tighten the shit out of it but in time it would happen again.


lmao this guy said 71 pinto suspension. its 2015, I'm sure you can imagine what breakthroughs have been made since 1971. Anyway, Like mikey said it's all trail and error, We aren't doing "traditional" hydraulics.


----------



## Bandits_Mikey (Oct 11, 2015)

TATTOO-76 said:


> edmunds costoms hyd said:
> 
> 
> > Also I don't know if they are all the same but Ive heard ( was told ) that the spring diameter is small like the old chevy cars and not like what is more conventional , If your going with springs, so finding a spring that can support the car ( when cut ) is gonna be hard .
> ...


----------



## Bandits_Mikey (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks for adding to this . -Danny and I are both running the Fatman fabrications ultra low , both installed at Gambinos Kustoms . We've tried and tested the Fatman kits . Hell , Alex prob had 100k miles on his ! Still holding up ! Yes it's bagged but it's still pretty much going through the same up/ down motion as a cylinder although I believe there might be tension. But tension can be reduced through a heim joint , power ball and 
accumulators
- damn iPhone with a mind of its own !


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

lmao this guy said 71 pinto suspension. its 2015 said:


> Looking at you picture you posted it looks like you front end has slots, mind you its not 71 but your front still is.


----------



## ekserio (Jan 9, 2013)

All good, We're happy with it. It beats a 1950 front end. Thanks though homie,


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

Bandits_Mikey said:


> Thanks for adding to this . -Danny and I are both running the Fatman fabrications ultra low , both installed at Gambinos Kustoms . We've tried and tested the Fatman kits . Hell , Alex prob had 100k miles on his ! Still holding up ! Yes it's bagged but it's still pretty much going through the same up/ down motion as a cylinder although I believe there might be tension. But tension can be reduced through a heim joint , power ball and
> accumulators
> - damn iPhone with a mind of its own !


I don't know man, Alex might have 200,000 miles on that 54 by now. Best part to me is he keeps the traditional kustoms, traditional and builds bad ass suspension kits THAT WORK. Not only clean, but safe. They will work just fine with hydraulics. Slotted mounts are not a problem...I mean, just remember righty tighty and all will be good. LMMFAO.


----------



## Bandits_Mikey (Oct 11, 2015)

TATTOO-76 said:


> I don't know man, Alex might have 200,000 miles on that 54 by now. Best part to me is he keeps the traditional kustoms, traditional and builds bad ass suspension kits THAT WORK. Not only clean, but safe. They will work just fine with hydraulics. Slotted mounts are not a problem...I mean, just remember righty tighty and all will be good. LMMFAO.


I wanted to say like 150K miles ! He's beat the crap out of it! Even Alex has been intrigued about doing his next car with hydraulics . Feels like I've been missing out on this whole other world of customizing cars when I see the OG set ups on here...


----------



## ekserio (Jan 9, 2013)

The cylinders in my car are Gambino cylinders he designed and had made. We're doing the juice setup on my car together. He's juicing the Chrysler without coils to get rid of the torsion suspension.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

ekserio said:


> The cylinders in my car are Gambino cylinders he designed and had made.




so what makes them different


----------



## Bandits_Mikey (Oct 11, 2015)

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> so what makes them different


I believe they're constructed a Lil better and also are built to be stronger than most . They must weigh like 10lbs each lol


----------



## ekserio (Jan 9, 2013)

I couldn't tell you since I'm not the one who designed them. But I do know they were made in The U.S. with quality material.


----------



## Bandits_Mikey (Oct 11, 2015)

Gonna take my time on looking for the right set up. I want it to be different and innovative .


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Cantilever or Watts link..


----------



## Bandits_Mikey (Oct 11, 2015)

JustCruisin said:


> Cantilever or Watts link..


No need for that , my car is already 4 linked . If I wanted to do either of those two , it would be on a mini truck lol


----------



## 1lowagon (Apr 9, 2005)

Haha! I like the zinger at the end Bandits_Mikey.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Lol. "Zinger" 
Mikey is new to this forum, so that's all he thinks they are used on.. 
I was just trying to be nice and give ideas.. Oh well, good luck with yer shit..


----------



## Bandits_Mikey (Oct 11, 2015)

JustCruisin said:


> Lol. "Zinger"
> Mikey is new to this forum, so that's all he thinks they are used on..
> I was just trying to be nice and give ideas.. Oh well, good luck with yer shit..


I maybe be new but I've been around custom suspension for the last ten years. Idk what a "zinger" is either lol for 50s cars I think a 4 link and 2 link are the most appropriate but I do like cantilever 4 links / 3 links . I just think it's a really tight fit in a 50s Chevy aaaaaannnnddddd would require messing up my powder coat more than I already am


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

Bandits_Mikey said:


> Gonna take my time on looking for the right set up. I want it to be different and innovative .



wow you guys are trying to out do ass -monkey????? LOL


----------



## Bandits_Mikey (Oct 11, 2015)

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> Bandits_Mikey said:
> 
> 
> > Gonna take my time on looking for the right set up. I want it to be different and innovative .
> ...


Lmao those guys are fools , not like that but along the lines of using no springs and using aircraft accumulators or eqs.


----------



## Bandits_Mikey (Oct 11, 2015)

Here's what I'm working with for now ...


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

To me the large tanks are a waist of space and oil, you can get the same out of coconut tanks.

And depending on how much your gonna hit the switch , if your gonna run 2 batteries it might not enough.


----------



## Bandits_Mikey (Oct 11, 2015)

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> To me the large tanks are a waist of space and oil, you can get the same out of coconut tanks.
> 
> And depending on how much your gonna hit the switch , if your gonna run 2 batteries it might not enough.


I got these to be on the safe side since they seem the most common but I was thinking of going with a smaller tank like these , I'm running 3 batteries ...


----------



## ekserio (Jan 9, 2013)

3 batts for the hopping contest?


----------



## Bandits_Mikey (Oct 11, 2015)

Yessir . Need to hop at least a tall can height


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

Bandits_Mikey said:


> Yessir . Need to hop at least a tall can height



3 batteries and accumulators, no springs and hopping ... Wow you guys are the chit I cant wait to see your setups , theirs a lot I need to learn...


----------



## Bandits_Mikey (Oct 11, 2015)

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> Bandits_Mikey said:
> 
> 
> > Yessir . Need to hop at least a tall can height
> ...


Hahaha he's playin. Deff running 3 batteries , trying to not run springs and no to hopping . Just front/back


----------



## ekserio (Jan 9, 2013)

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> 3 batteries and accumulators, no springs and hopping ... Wow you guys are the chit I cant wait to see your setups , theirs a lot I need to learn...


Jeez man lighten up, it's called sarcasm.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

ekserio said:


> Jeez man lighten up, it's called sarcasm.



and so was mine so lighten up...


----------

